# 3dfx Voodoo-Wochen: Tag 1 (Original-Text vom 27.09.2006)



## Falk (18. September 2007)

Voodoo-Wochen bei PCGH: Das hört sich schon fast nach einer Fastfood-Themenwoche an. Aber nein, zumindest bis Ende nächster Woche öffnet PCGH seine Archive, schwelgt in Erinnerungen an alte Zeiten und lässt den Glanz von 3dfx und Voodoo noch einmal aufleben - bis dann wirklich irgendwann der Staub der Geschichte auf die einst leuchtende Kultmarke im Grafikbereich fällt.

Wie kommt es zum Voodoo-Fetisch auf PCGH? 3dfx spielte eine große Rolle bei der Gründung des Heftes. Immerhin warb die Erstausgabe von PCGH (11/2000) mit einem weltexklusiven Praxistest der Voodoo5 6000, der technischen Meisterleistung der 3dfx-Ingenieure. Insofern war 3dfx von Anfang an ein wichtiger Bestandteil von PCGH, auch wenn die Affäre nicht lange dauerte: Am 15.12.2000 wurde das Ende von 3dfx eingeläutet. In Ausgabe 02/2001 titelte PCGH: "Der Schock für Voodoo-Fans: Nvidia kauft 3dfx". Viele Webseiten reagierten regelrecht hämisch, einige bekannte Spieleentwickler plusterten sich auf und freuten sich darüber, dass sie Glide als API nicht mehr berücksichtigen müssten.

Die Voodoo-Retro-Phase lebte immer wieder auf, auch PCGH beteiligte sich am Gedenken an 3dfx, indem wir 2003 einen Vorort-Bericht bei einem V5-6000-Käufer machten. Als unser freier Mitarbeiter Raffael Vötter, in Szenekreisen auch Raff genannt, im Juli 2006 den Kauf einer V5 6000 meldete, zögerte die Redaktion keine Sekunde: Passend zur 6-jährigen Jubiläumsausgabe wollten wir den Test der V5 6000 nachholen. "Zurück in die Zukunft" lautete das Motto. Martry McFly lässt grüßen.

Als die Karte bei uns im Labor ankam und Kollege Carsten einen ersten Test durchführte (den Finger immer an der PCI-PCI-Brücke, die besonders wärmeempfindlich ist), hatte ich ein wirklich extremes Deja-vue-Gefühl. Kein Wunder, schließlich oblag es mir damals im September 2000, die V5 6000 anzutesten. Sechs Jahre später das gleiche, beinahe esoterische Ambiente. Etwas Feierliches. Kollege Raff bat uns in mehreren Mails eindringlich, doch vorsichtig mit der "Lady" umzugehen. Genau das taten wir dann auch.

Immerhin: Die 183 MHz liefen immer noch stabil, wie damals vor sechs Jahren. Und welche Wohltat, als wir die 8-fache Kantenglättung aktivierten. Schon interessant und traurig zugleich, dass es die Konkurrenten von 3dfx bis heute nicht geschafft haben, ein vergleichbares Niveau bei der Beruhigung des Bildes zu erreichen. Aber gut, dafür filtert die V5 6000 nicht anisotrop, was nach heutigen Maßstäben schon sehr verwaschen aussieht.


----------

